# Mansfield General Hospital - Jan 2011



## Potter (Feb 8, 2011)

I decided to really go for this, and it was done solo. I mostly took photos of the parts and stuff you don't normally see, and that includes the morgue. The old building was used by a school at some point, hence some really odd finds. I only had a compact digital camera and a small LED torch. All photos are in the order I took them, and many more will be on my site.

TeleVideo 912 C terminal











The piano actually worked pretty well










Looking down into the cellar, but I don't didn't go down it










And in the topmost rightmost one was these










There just has to be a toilet shot





1995/96 Mansfield map and school photos





Stuck on the inside of a door window





And in that room










Westbridgeford High School carrier bags





Most likely from an Amstrad PCW





On the other side of that door window - 1998 - The year the iMac came out





16mm film - Appeared to be a hospital training film





Slight floor problem in some parts















Before he was sacked from Radio 1





Without flash





With flash





A view out of the window










Lab used by school








































More later.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks to be in a much worse state now than it did years ago when we all went there. 

Mr Adams brought the West Bridgeford High School from West Bridgeford and opened it up at the hospital for a short time, but there weren't many people at the school at that point. The schools closed now. Should be loads more stuff to do with the school there as well.

Looking forward to seeing the morgue pics. Thought the morgue had been cleared out. 

 Sal


----------



## Potter (Feb 8, 2011)

This is all in the really old part. The condition of the parts we went in hasn't really changed.

I wondered what the deal was with the school. Thanks for the info. And yes, it's full of their random stuff.

The morgue is cleared of any previous residents.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 8, 2011)

Was the older part going in from the former Casualty entrance? To the right hand side? If you did the older right hand side of the building, that used to be the Private patients part. they all had ensuite bathrooms to each room, unlike the main part of the hospital which you had shared facilities. 

I really will have to go back here and take Mendo with me, he hasn't done it yet.  

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## mookster (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice one, if only this wasn't so far away I'd be up there regularly....looking to make my first visit there soon though if any local-ish people to me fancy it.....


----------



## nelly (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice, I love all the old abandoned possesions


----------



## King Al (Feb 9, 2011)

Great selection of pics Potter, really like the TeleVideo and the apple advert The weird chemicals look cool to


----------



## Potter (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks peeps.

Sal: Yes, that's the part. The really knackered looking bit. 

Right, sorry about the delay, so I'll throw you straight into the morgue


----------

